
Scientists develop sustainable aquafeeds using a marine microalga co-product - rch
https://m.phys.org/news/2018-08-aquafeed-sustainable-scientists-marine-microalga.html
======
pvaldes
Another for the "Scientists did something" series

> The (2018) study is the first of its kind to evaluate replacing fishmeal
> with a co-product in feed designed specifically for Nile tilapia

Hem, sorry but not.

Effect of Dried Spirulina on Growth of Tilapia, Oreochromis niloticus.
Takeuchi et al. 1999. Aquaculture science 47 (2)

Taste of tilapia Oreochromis niloticus fed solely on raw Spirulina. Lu et al.
2003. Fisheries Science 69(3)

Everybody in the modern aquaculture industry is using marine microalgae to
feed fishes since decades.

